# Solved: Ubuntu Server: Network Proxy Settings



## snorkytheweasel (May 3, 2006)

Using the Command Line Interface, how do set the proxy server? 



In my case, all HTTP requests go through 10.1.1.3 port 3128.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Checkout this web page for information in that regard, and note the links at the bottom of the web page for explanation.

-- Tom


----------

